

Ask HN: Comments please on my beginner's introduction to JavaScript slides - eranation

I am doing a presentation for complete beginners about JavaScript (and programming) basics, and would like some feedback on anything I might have gotten wrong. (their minds are fresh, I hate to plant incorrect things there).<p>http://slid.es/eranation/introduction-to-javascript
======
LarryMade2
First off it is short and concise, and I think it is very informative.

..,but thinking of Complete beginners? You need to make it more approachable.

"What is javascript good for?" might be a good - maybe cite some real-life
basic examples of javascript in use.

Also having a slide at the end showing examples of what javascript is capable
of doing. (with a lot of effort)

The "what does this do?" example is not very interesting.. I didn't want to
know what it does. (this may be dependent on the audience) As an alternate you
could make this interesting where you have an array of words (that could lead
to some humorous results) and the code puts out some clever phrase.
(Shakespearean insult generator comes to mind, that might be inappropriate
though, maybe work up a surfer compliment generator or something.) besides
being interesting to read it could then be modified by the students to create
other generators, etc. - that give some quick positive feedback of working
with live code.

------
tagabek
The content itself seems great. I have a few tips for the presentation,
though.

\- The "enter," and "you get" slides are a bit hard to visualize. Put "enter"
on the left and "you get" on the right

\- Try including some interactivity with the audience (After explaining
something, show a small code snippet and ask the audience what will come of it
- you can even give out prizes for right answers)

Anyway, the presentation looks great! Good luck with it!

------
eranation
Clickable: <http://slid.es/eranation/introduction-to-javascript>

